# Router Table



## Woodsman (Sep 4, 2012)

Thought I'd at least start this thread even if it might be a while before I can get it finished. I have been working on a new router table a bit at a time (funding permitting mostly). It promises to save me quite a lot of time in the long run. I plan to have 3 routers set up in the table at the same time thereby eliminating the need to set up a rail and stile bit every time I need one. Often, I need to build just one or two doors and it usually takes me longer to set them up like I want than it does to run the parts. For the panels though, I had built this table to run a 3 1/? hp porter cable router in.


----------

